
The Complete and Most Excellent MicroManual for Hosting Static Sites on AWS - tobyhede
http://micromanuals.xyz/static-sites.html
======
milkywayz
It's very simple to move html/css/js files over to S3, and make them public.
Set up cname record in Route 53 to your bucket.

